# Thoughts on recent listenings



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

As always recently, this week has seen me listening to a lot of classical music (mixed with a bit of metal).

At a dinner at our house with some friends, I introduced the husband to some melodic death metal in the form of Amon Amarth and he seemed to enjoy it. After a few more samplings of different types of metal, we spun a Bach Brandeburg Concerto. It struck me while listening to it, that some metal has a similar feel. Something rhythmic underneath while other things go on above it. In this case there was almost a 'gallop' during one of Bach's pieces that definitely reminded me of the rhythm you hear in a lot of metal.

I listened to a lot of symphonies. Nielsen is the one who grabbed me the most. I've listened to his 1st through 3rd, and the 3rd especially was a highlight for me. Mahler's 1st symphony today was a bit of an odd thing. Parts really grabbed me. I loved the opening of the 1st movement, and the slow parts of the 2nd and 3rd, but the rest didn't keep my attention too much (until it demanded my attention in the 4th movement). I listened to Solti's Beethoven's 9th. I think this is one of those cases where I grew so used to the one I normally listen to (Karajan's) that it sounded off to me. I still enjoyed it though.

I listened to Farrenc's 1st and 3rd this weekend and enjoyed them as always. I highly recommend them in their own right, not just as some of the very few symphonies written by women.


----------

